# i just got my tegu



## Anthony (Jul 14, 2009)

shes a real cute one everything i hoped for.... i got her in feeding bin offering some ground turkey and a few crickets she hasnt touched it yet.... thinking shes just stressed from the trip.... ill update later and thanks again bobby


----------



## wyattroa (Jul 14, 2009)

Mine also arrived not even 30 minutes ago..i named her fluffy:O) When taking her out of the bag she didnt his, puff up, or try to bite. A perfect lady..She was on the cool side so i didnt keep her out for long.. maybe held her for about 3-5 minutes and then let her into her new home.. she was checking it out and is now warming up under the light.. i will try to give her some ground turkey tonight..just not sure if i should take her out to do this or leave her in.. I know it has been a stressful 24 hours for them. I also have one of my shirts bunch up in there with her.
robert


----------



## Anthony (Jul 14, 2009)

u think i should put one of my shirts in there? i still have mine in the feeding bin she made a weird noise when she first went in there almost like a squeek noise... she then yawned and walked around i thought she was gona eat a cricket but didnt now shes hiding under a news paper.... im gona leave her here a little while then put her in the new home


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yuper's, mine just showed up at the door!!!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 14, 2009)

I got back from the post office just now and the tegu is the BEST!


----------



## wyattroa (Jul 14, 2009)

mine was just out... but when i walked in the room she took off like a bat out of hell into the hide( no watching for me
robert


----------



## HandsomeJack (Jul 14, 2009)

I just got mine. I held him for a bit and then released him into his new home and he went all the way across the cage to his burrow like he had lived there all his life.  Smart little guy.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 14, 2009)

Mine was calm and handlble. Squirmy at the first minute out of the bag the though. He was slpashing in the water check all the hides and basking places too. I coudlnt of asked for anything better!


----------



## wyattroa (Jul 14, 2009)

so for the first week are some of you going to feed in the cage to let them de-stress? i hav read to do this and to let them be for a week.. but also have read to never feed them in the cage...
robert


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 14, 2009)

If the tegu is stressed then i say in the cage but if not so much, then a feeding bin. But i could be wrong.


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 14, 2009)

Do any of you have pictures?


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 14, 2009)

Do any of you have pictures?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 14, 2009)

i will have some up by the weekend my gf has a camera not me and she wont be here til friday but i took some with my disposable camera that i had a few shots left might be able to get them up sooner


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 14, 2009)

This is what Bobby told me, ok to feed crickets in house, meats in feeding bin. Glad y'all got your tegus, have had mine now for two weeks and he has grown already, little beast that he is!


...Jefroka


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jul 14, 2009)

i just got myn. could kind of hold him. but i did get whacked in the face. but still soooo cute. thanks so much bobby! it means alot to me!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm headed to get my camera in a couple hours! I'll have some up in a bit!!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 14, 2009)

well i just held my tegu for a few minutes she was squirmy to pick up but once i got her she chilled and just walked a little from hand to hand.... shes now exploring her new home and basking a little.... will offer her food again tonite and try a little more handling


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 14, 2009)

I told ANthony I would send him a picture... but I might as well post it here for others to see as well...

My hatchling from LAST YEAR:


----------



## wyattroa (Jul 14, 2009)

i would try to get some pictures of mine, but if you looked at the tank right now you would think nothing is in there :shock: she has burrowed down already.. no clue where she is in there..lol... she did have two mouth fulls of turkey when she was put in the feeding bin.. but besides for that i have not held her much...atleast i hop she is still in the cage..lol
robert


----------



## hailo (Jul 14, 2009)

congrats to all of you i cant wait for mine to come :-D


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 14, 2009)

wyattroa said:


> i would try to get some pictures of mine, but if you looked at the tank right now you would think nothing is in there :shock: she has burrowed down already.. no clue where she is in there..lol... she did have two mouth fulls of turkey when she was put in the feeding bin.. but besides for that i have not held her much...atleast i hop she is still in the cage..lol
> robert




Yeah I had to hunt for my tegu earlier. He has eaten and pooped already. And yes I did take a pic of his first poo. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tametegu.wordpress.com/2009/07/14/he-is-home/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tametegu.wordpress.com/2009/07/14/he-is-home/</a><!-- m -->

Here is a link to my blog. Dooney is the name We picked out but Bobby came up with a diff name that I may see if it will work.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 15, 2009)

Well ours should be here today we had a 2 day delivery ive been a little worried about him hope he is ok lol. Anyway grats on all your babies.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 15, 2009)

Well ours finally arrived safely about 1pm was worried about him, 1st thing he did was get a drink lol.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 15, 2009)

Melissa said:


> Well ours finally arrived safely about 1pm was worried about him, 1st thing he did was get a drink lol.




I usually do the same thing after a long flight 


Congratts and PICTURES!!!!!!!!!

They are so darn adorable with their little green heads! I'm stopping by Anthony's tomorrow evening to see his... I'll bring my camera and take pics for him and share them here...


----------

